# Microsoft Office 2013 Promo only $11



## 118869 (Apr 24, 2012)

Not everyone qualifies but its worth a shot. Just press don't know program code and type in an email address. If you are a student and have an email from school chances are its going to work. I believe gmail and hotmail accs dont work but you can still try. Heres the link. My bcit email worked.
Microsoft Home Use Program - Microsoft Office Professional Plus 2013. The software suite includes Word, Excel, PowerPoint, Outlook, Publisher, Access and more!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

It would b nice if i was a student lol


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

4 years later and my bcit email still works, I should have tried with my wifes ubc email address, sure it would of worked as well.


----------



## endler (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks for the link! This is 159 at bestbuy if I rmber correctly. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

MS has this for student for several years now. But you do need a valid student email address.


----------

